# brass gauge blocks



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Looking for a set of brass gauge setup blocks that start at 1/16" & up, all the ones I find start at 1/8" and up. If I could find a 1/16" I could add it to the sets I found. Anyone know where I can find such a animal?


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

tvman44 said:


> Looking for a set of brass gauge setup blocks that start at 1/16" & up, all the ones I find start at 1/8" and up. If I could find a 1/16" I could add it to the sets I found. Anyone know where I can find such a animal?


Go to ACE Hardware. You can find metal shaft keys from 1/16 up. They are cheap, but only four inches long. They are, also, steel instead of brass, so you have to be careful around carbide bits and blades. In addition, they are not dimensionally perfect, but adequate for all but "gnats-ass" precision work.

I've been told that Tractor Supply carries these in longer lengths. Being in SW LA you should have one someplace close to you. I used to go to the one over by Hammond, but you are probably west of the Atchafalaya. 

I personally prefer brass but use the steel keys just as much as the brass. 

Hope this helps.

Bill


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh yes west of the Atchafalaya, there is a TSC about 12 miles from here, I was there this week, will check for that next week. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Try Hobby shops for the really small pieces.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

brass feeler gages..


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I found a small set 2 3/8" long @ MLCS so I ordered those for now, thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

*Machine shop*

I just went to a local machine shop and they had every size that I needed. They did not charge anything for them, as these were cut-offs. They were glad to get rid of them. I could have had a choice of steel, brass or aluminum. I was able to get both longer and shorter lengths.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Look on Ebay they have brass all thicknesses and sizes , you can custom make what ever you want.

Herb


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

My luck, MLCS called this morning and said the brass set I ordered has been discontinued. So I ordered the Veritas set of 2" long starting at 1/16", guess they will have to do.


----------



## wbrisett (Feb 12, 2011)

I thought I remembered Woodpecker having these... 

OneTime Run Deluxe Setup Blocks

Unfortunately, they were *very* expensive and part of their 'one-time' tool offering (what a gimmick that is, it's more like once every couple of years). Not sure why they don't offer them every day. Seems like with the right package, they could sell quite a few of them.

There are these also available: http://the-cabinetmaker.com/products-page/product-category/deluxe-gauge-block-set/


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

schnewj said:


> I've been told that Tractor Supply carries these in longer lengths.
> 
> Bill


Thanks for the tip on TSC...I picked up a set, they are 12" long 1/8 through 1/2. I'll be cutting them down to something more manageable but still reach across the insert. I brought calipers with me and they are all dead on.

Nick


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

The key stock you got from TSC, is that brass? The Woodpecker stuff is so expensive, too rich for my blood. I may try TSC for a couple if they are brass even though they don't get down to 1/16". With a couple of these and the Veritas set I should be able to do anything I want. The only thing I don't like about the Veritas set is they are shorter than I wanted.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

tvman44 said:


> The key stock you got from TSC, is that brass? The Woodpecker stuff is so expensive, too rich for my blood. I may try TSC for a couple if they are brass even though they don't get down to 1/16". With a couple of these and the Veritas set I should be able to do anything I want. The only thing I don't like about the Veritas set is they are shorter than I wanted.


They are not brass...steel, zinc coated. I'm going to sand and paint mine...

I haven't had a need for stock yet so this is a "try-sie"...I think they came to a little over $14 for the 5. 1/8, 3/16, 1/4, 5/16, 3/8, 1/2.

I also didn't like the short Veritas as they don't span the insert...

Nick


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

tvman44 said:


> The key stock you got from TSC, is that brass? The Woodpecker stuff is so expensive, too rich for my blood. I may try TSC for a couple if they are brass even though they don't get down to 1/16". With a couple of these and the Veritas set I should be able to do anything I want. The only thing I don't like about the Veritas set is they are shorter than I wanted.


If you absolutely need brass, try these Industrial supply places. All carry 12 inch lengths.

McMaster-Carr

key stock, brass products - Grainger Industrial Supply

Key Stock | MSCDirect.com


McMaster-Carr has them down to 1/16" and is probably the most cost effective. Remember, you will rarely need anything over six inches for normal use. These are 12" and can be cut in half to essentially form two sets of gauges. So, whatever the cost divide it by the number of sets you do make (1/2 = 2 sets, 4" = 3 sets). It will surprise you how cost effective they are.

Hope this helps,

Bill

Hope this helps


----------



## normie2 (Feb 14, 2010)

*metal shopt*



tvman44 said:


> Looking for a set of brass gauge setup blocks that start at 1/16" & up, all the ones I find start at 1/8" and up. If I could find a 1/16" I could add it to the sets I found. Anyone know where I can find such a animal?


try a metal or machine shop


----------



## phillipsted (Sep 26, 2014)

I bought a set of steel keystock, 6" long from 1/16" - 1/2". Got them at the Sears Hardware Store in the assorted parts bins.

TedP


----------

